# side effects of drontal tablets?



## plumpbird (May 24, 2012)

we gave our boy the correct dose of Drontal tablets on the 10th of August...
he has had a unsettled few days, one unsettled night and today he had an upset tummy after doing a normal pooh on his walk. Is it possible that the tablets have side effects? and if the tummy upset carries on, what do you recommend I give him to eat? he is on burns lamb and rice and gets the occasional treat but he is also a bit of a pooh eater when out on his walks, and ate some rabbit pooh yesterday. (sorry for lots of questions, I'm a newbie dog owner x )


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

It can be common enough for a wormer to upset a dogs tummy for a day or two, but it shouldn't drag on for much longer. Once your dog is drinking perhaps give some small meals of chicken and rice for a couple of days. If it hasnt cleared up by then you should go to the vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

plumpbird said:


> we gave our boy the correct dose of Drontal tablets on the 10th of August...
> he has had a unsettled few days, one unsettled night and today he had an upset tummy after doing a normal pooh on his walk. Is it possible that the tablets have side effects? and if the tummy upset carries on, what do you recommend I give him to eat? he is on burns lamb and rice and gets the occasional treat but he is also a bit of a pooh eater when out on his walks, and ate some rabbit pooh yesterday. (sorry for lots of questions, I'm a newbie dog owner x )


I must admit in a couple of mine over the years Ive found them be sick after giving Drontal Plus. Maybe some dogs are just sensitive to it. I have used panacur which does, round worm, some forms of tapeworm and giardia, both in the paste form and powder sachets plus they did do another one that was like a treat too, and Ive never had problems with Panacur when Ive used it.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was always told if they were sicky/ upset stomach after it then there was likely to be a small infestation of some kind of worm that the wormer works on.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie wasn't too well the first time I used Drontal - but he did have worms. His tummy was off for a few days and he slept a lot, but he was drinking enough and wanted all his dinner and walks so I didn't panic. 

But since then, not a problem - however there hasn't been any worms either. 

Not all worms are visible, so perhaps they're being expelled. But if it carries on, I'd just check with the vet.


----------



## plumpbird (May 24, 2012)

thanks...there has been no repeat of anything today so will be looking to see what he produces when I walk him later, he is eating and drinking normally and seems bright and as perky as usual x I saw what I think was tape worm segments a few days ago but nothing noticeable since and the rescue recommended Drontal, as soon as he is signed over to us I will be signing him up to our vets health plan where you pay so much a month and they do all the health stuff .


----------



## helenladysmum (Nov 11, 2012)

Lady is 16 and has taken drontal for years . Yesterday she had drontal plus and was sick the whole day and had the runs. She is quite an elderly dog and takes a lot of medication for Arthritis without any side effects. She had nothing out of the ordinary so it was quite strange and worrying for a while because of the age. She is a bit better today so hopefully its out of her system. I will definately mention this when she goes back to the vets next month. For a while yesterday I thought she was coming to the end and was debating calling the emergency vet  Not good at all.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

helenladysmum said:


> Lady is 16 and has taken drontal for years . Yesterday she had drontal plus and was sick the whole day and had the runs. She is quite an elderly dog and takes a lot of medication for Arthritis without any side effects. She had nothing out of the ordinary so it was quite strange and worrying for a while because of the age. She is a bit better today so hopefully its out of her system. I will definately mention this when she goes back to the vets next month. For a while yesterday I thought she was coming to the end and was debating calling the emergency vet  Not good at all.


If she is on arthritis medication especially NSAIDs like Rimadyl, metacam to name a few brand names, longer term use can make the stomach and gut more senstive, so could possibly be that, the Drontal on top has upset her tum. Arthritis meds like NSAIDs shouldnt be given on an empty stomach, and always with or preferably 10/15 minutes after food as the guts a bit more protected that way too.

As an older dog especially, she should also be receiving regular blood tests if constantly on them, to make sure all is OK and her system is working OK and they are not causing any adverse effects or problems to be on the safe side.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

My last dog was wormed with Drontol regularly, and she always got sloppy poos after I wormed her, so yes, I do think it upsets tummies a little.


----------

